# AweSome Instagram Psychology pane needs more SPs representin



## pastryparadise (Jun 13, 2013)

CHeck out @psychology_101 !←←←←←awesome page


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll take a look if it isn't too late.


Okay, I looked. I didn't find instagram link.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

link?


----------

